# Sage Bambino Plus Single Wall



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Good evening. 
I'm a novice and after some advice if possible. 
I've just purchased a sage bambino plus and noticed the pre programmed double shot is not extracting 60ml unless I use a very very coarse grind. 
Some posts suggest that the double walled baskets are more suited to pre grounded rather than mine own finer grounded beans. 
I have re programmed the 2 shot volume in order to get 60ml and a better extracted cup (longer extraction time). 
Is a single walled basket the way forward in order to have more ways to dial in? As I want to avoid pre grounded / coarser grind

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

M47T1 said:


> Good evening.
> I'm a novice and after some advice if possible.
> I've just purchased a sage bambino plus and noticed the pre programmed double shot is not extracting 60ml unless I use a very very coarse grind.
> Some posts suggest that the double walled baskets are more suited to pre grounded rather than mine own finer grounded beans.
> ...


Hello and welcome.

You'll require a good grinder in order to use the single wall (non-pressurised) basket.

Do you have a grinder? If so, which one?


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks. 
Im saving for the sage burr grinder, so for now it's a Krups blade grinder (I know blades are frowned upon). 
For now until I purchase the burr should I stay with the double walled baskets and just increase the brew time to compensate for the finer grounds? Or simply stick with a coarser grind?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd buy pre ground rather than use a blade grinder. They're totally awful.


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

@M47T1 Did you get single walled baskets with the Bambino and if so from where did you buy it? I am looking at The Bambino myself and was looking to buy from Currys as they have them for £199 but I am wondering if they are old stock with just the double walled baskets.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

M47T1 said:


> Thanks.
> Im saving for the sage burr grinder, so for now it's a Krups blade grinder (I know blades are frowned upon).
> For now until I purchase the burr should I stay with the double walled baskets and just increase the brew time to compensate for the finer grounds? Or simply stick with a coarser grind?


As per@lake_m, I'd buy pre ground.


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Keith1968 said:


> @M47T1 Did you get single walled baskets with the Bambino and if so from where did you buy it? I am looking at The Bambino myself and was looking to buy from Currys as they have them for £199 but I am wondering if they are old stock with just the double walled baskets.


 No single walled in the box, just pressurised x 2 (single and double)


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

M47T1 said:


> No single walled in the box, just pressurised x 2 (single and double)


 Hmm seems a bit of a crap shoot if you get them or not. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Keith1968 said:


> Hmm seems a bit of a crap shoot if you get them or not. Where did you buy it from?


 AO.com


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Bowie92 (Jan 6, 2020)

M47T1 said:


> AO.com


 Get in touch with sage. I did and they're sending me a single wall double basket free of charge.


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.

Once I have the burr grinder does a single walled basket sound like the way to go?

Am I right in thinking the double walled baskets are for pre grounded coffee as they have more room for error?

Until I can afford the grinder should I use a coarser grind or just up the extraction time with the finer grind?


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Double Walled baskets the small hole in the bottom of the basket regulates the flow so it means it is a lot more forgiving of what coffee you put in it and the grind. Single walled baskets the coffee acts to regulate the flow so the grind being consistent and correct is very important.

Not really that blade grinders are frowned upon so much as the consistency of the grind is bad,

Consider also a second hand commercial grinder. They can show up in the same sort of price point as the sage and you will be getting more grinder for your cash. As long as buying second hand doesn't bother you.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Until you get your burr grinder just use the pressurised baskets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks all for the replies. 
Until I get a burr I'll increase the brew time slightly and use a slightly coarser grind to achieve 2oz.


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok so I've purchased some grounds and also been experimenting with different grinds (granted with a blade grinder) and no matter what I do I do not get 60ml from the machine when set at its default dosage (despite the manual saying it should). It's just under 40ml ever time and the lattes seem very weak.

So am I correct in thinking that pressurised baskets tend to put out the same volume despite that variances in the grind?

Should I simply increase the dosage to combat this until I get a burr and single walled basket?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Why are you aiming for 60g output?

Now that you've chosen the coffee you wish to use you will need to reprogram the machine to give 60g using scales. Changing beans or grind size means you will need to do it again etc.

Thats why most folk just use scales and the manual brew function.


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. 
As default the machine is averaging 1:2 (16g coffee / 36g out). 
Ive increased the dosage and now getting 1:3 (16g coffee / 48g out). 
Is a 1:3 ratio too high?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

No, not at all. So long as you're happy with the taste. But to achieve any kind of consistency when adjusting grind size you'll need to either keep reprogramming the buttons or brew with scales manually. My La Spaziale had volumetric buttons but I got fed up having to reprogram the machine every time I adjusted the grind.


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks. 
I was concerned that the output was taking only 10-15 seconds to fill, however there was 10 seconds on top before any espresso appeared. 
Most posts says 25 ish seconds but I assume that's with single walled baskets?

With the pressured baskets is 25 seconds from the pump starting?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, time from as soon as the pump starts. So 25 seconds in your case. You'll find it goes through a heck of a lot quicker with single wall if you're using pre ground. Dual wall provides a 'false' back pressure to enable you to use pre ground.


----------



## tjcbhill (Feb 10, 2020)

I recieved the single wall filter for my Bambino a few days ago. Still getting used to it, infact only had the Bambino 6 weeks. Sometimes I get a better shot than with the dual wall sometimes not. I'm sure I will improve. BUT, what I have found is that before, the pucks were a pig to knock out and also when I removed the drip tray I always got some water leaking out from the rear. With the single wall, the puck just drops out & no leak ! I do sometimes get the puck stays on the shower screen which is a pain but normally, you remember to to give it a wiggle when you remove the portafilter it normally comes out in the filter. I think that probably only happens if my dosing isn't quite right. So taste aside, this filter is an improvement in practicality. Given it costs less than three quid it is well worth it !


----------



## M47T1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks. 
Sage aren't prepared to sent me one free and the website is out of stock, so I'll keep an eye out. 
Currently have it set 1:3 which is 16g:48g which is producing a nice result and good tasting flat whites. 
I'll definitely try a single wall when back in stock. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tjcbhill (Feb 10, 2020)

Apparently the website isn't very up to date. I had been waiting for it to come back in stock for weeks, so I phoned them & they sent it straight out. (Arrived within a week). Be careful though, I was over charged, I was told the price on their system is wrong & they need to manually change it when you order. They did sort the mistake but I had to ring back so make sure you confirm price with them when you order.


----------

